# Rope Pull Machine



## Gary29

The gym I've just joined has got one of these tucked in the corner:

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Power/RMSeatedVerticalPull.html

Is it worthwhile bothering to use it? Is it just a gimmick or good for improving my grip etc? Never even seen one before never mind used one.

Anyone use one regularly?


----------



## digitalis

Yeah known as a "grappler". You can use them for hypertrophy or cardio depending on resistance setting.

Obviously being on a site like this it's hypertrophy we're interested in and it can be a very good workout for the forearms, grip, lats and traps when used as a end of session set. I'd vary sets to short intense bursts, and long endurance sessions.


----------



## Gary29

Cheers, I'll give it a whirl at the end of my shoulder workout this week I think, see how I get on.

Didn't know it was called a 'grappler' cheers for that.


----------



## digitalis

You'll definitely feel it after a shoulder workout. Try 5 mins just to get a feel for it, it really, really works the lats if you stretch out at the top when you grab the rope. Surprised you don't see them more often cos' they're a cracking workout but they break pretty regularly.


----------



## big steve

never seen one of those before


----------

